# Das erste mal den Vispass einige Fragen



## shafty262 (5. Oktober 2015)

Moin,

ich hab mir dies Jahr das erste mal den Vispass geholt( Das Spinnfischen dort ist super). Bin im Verein HC Exelsior Winschoten. Dieser gehört zu der Federatie Groningen / Drenthe. 

Nun habe ich zu dem vorläufigen Vispass zwei Listen erhalten. Ich verstehe diese Listen einfach nicht da alles auf niederländisch ist. 

In Holland halte ich das so das ich in der Visplanner App immer auf das dunkelblau eingefärbte Gewässer klicke und wenn dort Groningen/Drenthe steht beangele ich das Gewässer.

Was steht in diesen beiden Listen? Ich führe die immer mit da es wohl Pflicht ist. Wäre dankbar wenn jemand mir das etwas erklären könnte. Ich hänge mal ein Foto der beiden Listen an.

Und dann habe ich noch ne Frage zum angeln vom Boot. Ist es erlaubt als Deutscher dort ohne Bootsführerschein ein 3,20 Schlauchboot mit Emotor zum Vertikalfischen zu nutzen? Muss es angemeldet werden oder ähnliches? 

Ich bedanke mich schonmal für eure Hilfe.







EDIT: Versehentlich ins falsche Unterforum. Ist es möglich das zu verschieben?


----------



## JourFX (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Das erste mal den Vispass einige Fragen*

Du darfst alle dunkelblauen Gewässer beangeln, egal ob Drenthe, Limburg oder Friesland (als Beispiel). Wenn du auf das Gewässer klickst, bekommst die Informationen die du benötigst, also die Bedingungen um dort zu angeln. Die App hat Rechtsgültigkeit und du musst entweder die App oder die beiden Bücher dabei haben. Das Dicke Buch gilt immer für 3 Jahre, in dem dünneren stehen die Aktualisierungen drin. Auch in den Büchern stehen die Gewässer und die Bedingungen zum Angeln drin. Wenn du aber so garnicht Holländisch verstehst, würde ich dir dringen vom Angeln dort abraten. Die niederländischen Behörden verstehen keinen Spaß, wenn man auf die wenigen Bedingungen verzichtet. Es gibt zum Beispiel nicht wenige Gewässer wo nur Einzelhaken erlaubt sind, fürs Spinnfischen ja nicht die unwichtigste Information.


----------



## shafty262 (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Das erste mal den Vispass einige Fragen*

Ich sehe ja in der App ob es bedingungen gibt. Die kann ich mir dann entweder übersetzen oder lasse das angeln in dem Gewässer. Auf jedenfall vielen dank für die Ausführliche Antwort. Das hilft mir schonmal weiter.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Marf22 (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Das erste mal den Vispass einige Fragen*

Die App is auch manchmal mit Vorsicht zu genießen. Bei mir zeigt sie Gewässer nicht an, die im Buch und online befischbar sind. Manche strecken der Ijssel sind wohl auch als frei markiert, müssen aber doch noch nen Erlaubnisschein des örtlichen Fischers haben.....

 Also lieber 2mal absichern, bevor es in die Bux geht.


----------



## hans (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Das erste mal den Vispass einige Fragen*

Mit deinem schlauchi kannste fast überall angeln brauchst keine Erlaubnis, ist dein schlauchi rot? Angel auch in der gleichen ecke, holländisch brauchste auch nicht können.


----------



## shafty262 (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Das erste mal den Vispass einige Fragen*

Das ist gut zu wissen danke. Ne Schlauchboot wird weiss. Das wird nächsten Monat angeschafft und mit nem 46 LBS Emotor betrieben. Werde mir erstmal zum probieren das von Jago bestellen. Einige Brücken sind vom Ufer einfach nich effizient abzufischen.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spiker86 (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Das erste mal den Vispass einige Fragen*

Alex macht sich mal wieder verrückt 
Alles halb so wild im lieben Nachbarland..
Bis die Tage


----------



## Spiker86 (7. Oktober 2015)

JourFX schrieb:


> Du darfst alle dunkelblauen Gewässer beangeln, egal ob Drenthe, Limburg oder Friesland (als Beispiel). Wenn du auf das Gewässer klickst, bekommst die Informationen die du benötigst, also die Bedingungen.



Gefährliche Aussage,
Die so auch nicht stimmt!!
Wäre ja toll wenn ich alle bläulich gefärbten Flüsse und Seen einfach so besngeln dürfte!!

Wenn du auf den VISplanner die blau markierten Wasserflächen 
Anklickst und dein Verband (in dem Fall Groningen drenthe)
Dort hinterlegt ist,dann darst du in dem Gewässer Angeln und auch nur dann!!

Ist ein anderer Verein hinterlegt muss erst eine zusätzliche Erlaubnis erworben werden!!

Passiert dies nicht dann angelst du schlicht und ergreifend ohne Erlaubnis!
Und dann wird es teuer!

Bis dann ..

Gruß Daniel


----------



## JourFX (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Das erste mal den Vispass einige Fragen*



Mein Vispass ist von einem Verein in der Provinz Limburg und wie du siehst ist der Bildausschnitt ein Teil von Groningen. Selbstverständlich darf ich dort alle Dunkelblau eingefärbte Gewässer beangeln. Die Gewässer, die eine Mitgliedschaft in einem anderen Verein benötige sind Orange eingefärbt wie hier 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
. Und gefährlich ist an dieser Aussage genau 0, denn wie ich außerdem sagte ist das Angeln bei viele Gewässern an weitere Bedingungen geknüpft, diese erfährt man entweder durch anklicken der Gewässer in der App und/oder in den Büchern.


----------



## Spiker86 (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Das erste mal den Vispass einige Fragen*

Information: Willst du in verschiedenen Regionen der Niederlande angeln und diese Gewässer sind nicht in der Landelijke Lijst (weiße Seiten) vermerkt, so kann nötig sein, sich mehrere 'Extra-VISpässe' (Kennzeichnung mit einen 'X' rechts neben der Mitgliedsnummer) zuzulegen. Das heißt, man wird Mitglied in mehreren Vereinen unterschiedlicher Verbände. Das ist ggf. nötig, wenn man beispielsweise einen VISpas vom Verband Oost Nederland besitzt, aber man auch in Limburg angeln möchte. Während es für "Limburger Angler" im Verbandsgebiet Oost Nederland vergleichsweise wenige Einschränkungen gibt, sieht es umgekehrt schon ganz anders aus, denn in Limburg sind fast alle Gewässer nur für Mitglieder des Limburger Verbandes, bzw. Limburger Angelvereine, zugänglich (Das gilt für die meisten grenznahen Provinzen).


----------



## ganralf (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Das erste mal den Vispass einige Fragen*

Moin,

@spiker: Nee, das was JourFX schreibt ist korrekt. Dein Vispas ist für (fast) sämtliche Gewässer der Niederlande gültig (gezamelijke lijst van neederlandse viswateren!). Der Verband, der angezeigt wird (in der App) bringt das Gewässer mit ein in die "vispas"-Gewässer.
Ergo: Es IST toll.
Gruss, Ralf


----------



## Spiker86 (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Das erste mal den Vispass einige Fragen*

Das ist mir neu?


----------



## Spiker86 (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Das erste mal den Vispass einige Fragen*

Visrechthebbende:Groningen-drenthe..
Hat also keine Bedeutung wenn es dort steht?


----------



## ganralf (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Das erste mal den Vispass einige Fragen*

Bei welchem Gewässer greift denn bsp. die von Dir genannte Regelung? Kenne ich bisher nicht, lass mich aber gerne eines Besseren belehren, um nix falsch zu machen.


----------



## ganralf (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Das erste mal den Vispass einige Fragen*

Welchen Sinn hätte denn dann der Vispas für GANZ Holland zusammen mit der Gesamtliste?


----------



## Spiker86 (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Das erste mal den Vispass einige Fragen*

Bei jedem Gewässer in meinem Verein 
Steht visrechhebbende also fischereiberechtigte
Verein Groningen drenthe!!


----------



## Spiker86 (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Das erste mal den Vispass einige Fragen*

Wo steht  das der vispas für GANZ Holland ist?


----------



## Spiker86 (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Das erste mal den Vispass einige Fragen*

Würde mich ja auch Freuen wenn dem so ist!!
Aber meine holländischen Mitangler haben es mir so verständlich gemacht!
Was für einen Sinn hätte es dann den vispas iund die Berechtigung 
In zig verschieden Federatien zu unterteilen wenn ich überall Angeln dürfte!


----------



## ganralf (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Das erste mal den Vispass einige Fragen*

Ja, weil Groningen-Drenthe das Fischreirecht hält. Und dieses Recht somit vergeben kann - jetzt an alle Vispas-Inhaber. Dieser Verband hat das Gewässer in die Gesamtliste für den VP eingebracht.


----------



## ganralf (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Das erste mal den Vispass einige Fragen*

der kollege, der angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de macht, hats ganz gut beschrieben


----------



## ganralf (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Das erste mal den Vispass einige Fragen*

Die Federatien gibt es bereits länger als den Vispas. Und die halten auch nachwievor die Rechte an den Gewässern (bzw. die Vereine).


----------



## Spiker86 (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Das erste mal den Vispass einige Fragen*

Also dürfte ich laut eurer Aussage überall Angeln 
Was blau ist?

Ich habe gedacht das ich überall Angeln darf was meiner Federation angehört?
Also alles was in List unter Meiner Föderation angegeben ist!!?? 

Wieso dann der Satz visrechhebbende?

Und wozu dann die Liste mit den Gewässern?
Nur damit ich weiß was welchen Verband angehört?
 Wenn ich sowieso überall Angeln darf wäre die Liste ja für die Katz?


----------



## JourFX (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Das erste mal den Vispass einige Fragen*

Du hast ja nicht komplett unrecht. Es gibt durchaus Gewässer, die man nicht mit jeden x-beliebigen Vispass beangeln darf. Dann steht in den Bedingungen drin: benötigte Dokumente (benodigde documenten): Vispass van HSV Pusemuckel. Wenn du dann nicht im HSV Pusemuckel bist, darfst du dort nicht angeln. Das schöne an der App ist, das sie anhand deine Vispass-Nummer erkennt, das du nicht im HSV Pusemuckel bist und färbt dir deshalb das Gewässer orange ein. In den Büchern musst du die Informationen herauslesen. Man kann das leider auch nicht pauschal sagen, manchmal schließen sich ein paar Vereine zusammen und öffnen ihre Gewässer nur für die kooperierenden Vereine, die als Gegenleistung auch ein paar Gewässer einbringen. Manchmal muss der Vispass aus der gleichen Provinz stammen und wieder anderen reicht eben einfach irgendein Vispass. Aber dunkelblau eingefärbte Gewässer in der (mit einer gültigen Vispass-Nummer gefütterten) Visplanner-App heißt immer: Beachte die individuellen Regeln und du kannst hier Angeln.


----------

